# For anyone still looking for Ivermectin tablets, stock up while you still can.....



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

If anyone is still looking for Ivermectin you can get the Austro brand Ivermectin 6 mg tablets at reliablerxpharmacy.

Austro Brand Ivermectin 6 mg Tablets

They are going fast, so stock up while you can.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've removed the link from your post, as we don't allow solicitation in intro posts. It's too bot-ish.
That said, I'm allowing the thread in order to start the conversation about this.

Since the site you're referencing is a pharmacy, a prescription is required, right?
Not much chance of "stocking up" when you can only fill an order up to the amount a doctor has prescribed.
How is this helpful?

Let's see if you're a bot...


----------



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> I've removed the link from your post, as we don't allow solicitation in intro posts. It's too bot-ish.
> That said, I'm allowing the thread in order to start the conversation about this.
> 
> Since the site you're referencing is a pharmacy, a prescription is required, right?
> ...


Hey Kauboy,

No, not a bot.

Just trying to help out anyone that wants to stock up on this.

No, you don't need a prescription. I called their number and talked to them and they said for Ivermectin tablets you don't need a prescription, just leave the Rx info on the checkout page blank.

Shipping took about 2 and a half weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You've literally shocked me...

We get similar posts every other day, and you're the ONLY one that has replied after being asked.
You'll understand if we still can't allow a link to be posted from such a new member. But you've provided the site name, and members can assume their own risk in doing with that as they choose.

Is there any indication about where the meds come from? I know a lot of Canadian sources are drying up or no longer offering IV, but many other countries still do.


----------



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> You've literally shocked me...
> 
> We get similar posts every other day, and you're the ONLY one that has replied after being asked.
> You'll understand if we still can't allow a link to be posted from such a new member. But you've provided the site name, and members can assume their own risk in doing with that as they choose.
> ...


No worries.

They are located in India but the Ivermectin ships out of Germany.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CANONCITYPATRIOT said:


> No worries.
> 
> They are located in India but the Ivermectin ships out of Germany.


That makes sense.
India has been pushing IV like mad lately. One entire state over there is giving it out for free to every citizen as part of a med packet. Their COVID numbers were zero, yes ZERO CASES, when I first read about it.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Makes perfect sense. 

Order a pile of drugs from a far off land and consume a whole butch of "I don't know what?".

Pass on that.

Godspeed.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

You DO realize that Ivermectin isn’t some kind of wonder drug…right?
Anyone who self medicates based on some internet posts deserves the results.


----------



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> You DO realize that Ivermectin isn’t some kind of wonder drug…right?
> Anyone who self medicates based on some internet posts deserves the results.


I beg to differ.

Do your due diligence.









Ivermectin: enigmatic multifaceted â€˜wonderâ€™ drug continues to surprise and exceed expectations - The Journal of Antibiotics


Over the past decade, the global scientific community have begun to recognize the unmatched value of an extraordinary drug, ivermectin, that originates from a single microbe unearthed from soil in Japan. Work on ivermectin has seen its discoverer, Satoshi Ōmura, of Tokyo’s prestigious Kitasato...




www.nature.com







https://covid19criticalcare.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/FLCCC-Alliance-I-MASKplus-Protocol-ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CANONCITYPATRIOT said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Do your due diligence.
> 
> ...


Pay him no mind. He rarely offers a knowledgeable opinion.

Ivermectin has been proven to be effective in clinical trials in multiple countries, starting back in 2020 with Dominican Republic showing a clear benefit to prescribing the drug.
The Indian state of Uttar Pradesh has been giving Ivermectin to citizens for months now.

Anyone who still spouts the "horse dewormer" bullshit has been living under a rock and piping CNN straight into their brain. Stop being part of the problem.
Ivermectin has been given to humans for decades. It is safe, it is cheap, and it has shown potential as both an anti-parasitic AND an anti-viral medication.
Whether this particular online pharmacy is legit is a whole different question, but the drug itself is safe.


----------



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Pay him no mind. He rarely offers a knowledgeable opinion.
> 
> Ivermectin has been proven to be effective in clinical trials in multiple countries, starting back in 2020 with Dominican Republic showing a clear benefit to prescribing the drug.
> The Indian state of Uttar Pradesh has been giving Ivermectin to citizens for months now.
> ...


Nailed it!


----------



## CANONCITYPATRIOT (Oct 14, 2021)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> Order a pile of drugs from a far off land and consume a whole butch of "I don't know what?".
> 
> ...


Have one of the tablets tested at an independent laboratory in Canada to quell your concerns. It shouldn't cost more than 75 - 100 loonies to do so.

If you still live in a free country that is......

Just food for thought.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There's always plenty of Ivermectin paste around here for worming livestock. 
I think I'll pass on trying it, though.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

CANONCITYPATRIOT said:


> Have one of the tablets tested at an independent laboratory in Canada to quell your concerns. It shouldn't cost more than 75 - 100 loonies to do so.
> 
> If you still live in a free country that is......
> 
> Just food for thought.


I'm not a pharmacist, I just play one on a forum.

Guess I'll wash that tab down with some donkey p*ss too.

Food for thought? Hmmm?

Let me consider the source? Hmmmm?

Nah, I'll starve. 

P.S. How free is your country these days and how is the weather in Beijing / Moscow?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There's always plenty of Ivermectin paste around here for worming livestock.
> I think I'll pass on trying it, though.


Good call.
That mix is not for humans.

Fun fact, most vet medicines don't get approved for pet use until AFTER they've been proven safe for use in humans.
Then it's just a matter of tweaking the dosage for the given animal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Good call.
> That mix is not for humans.
> 
> Fun fact, most vet medicines don't get approved for pet use until AFTER they've been proven safe for use in humans.
> Then it's just a matter of tweaking the dosage for the given animal.


And a 1,200 pound mare takes more than just a wee bit. 😅


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There's always plenty of Ivermectin paste around here for worming livestock.
> I think I'll pass on trying it, though.


Yes I have 5 tubes I bought from a local animal and garden store .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info Kauboy. I just added it to my list.

I noted that this source is for *6 mg*. The Covid patient dosage is *12mg*, so be prepared to double up on the sickuns.

But this is a better source than mine in India. They sell a minimum of $1,000 purchase ( 100 packs of 12mg).

You win the pissing contest!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Waiting for mine to arrive..it shipped some time ago...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

This email received from one of my website readers today:

Good morning, Jim,

I received my MedicineVilla order a few days ago. I ordered 600 tablets as I saw no requirement for a
minimum order. In fact it looks as though one can order as few as 100 tablets. 
There is also free shipping for orders over $175 ( or maybe $150.)

Thanks for the lead on this company. They have been the most easy to deal with than the others I have tried!! Rebecca


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Young, 

Healthy,

I didn't share his beliefs but hey, who am I to judge?

Be careful with what you take folks because at the of the day it is only you that can protect what is near an dear to you. 









Flat Earther and COVID-19 denier Mak Parhar found dead in New Westminster home


The cause of his death has not been disclosed.




www.straight.com





Godspeed.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

You can treat covid and any other virus, bacterium, parasite, etc with Chlorine Dioxide Solution protocols cheaper than Ivermectin and Hydroxychloriquin, 99.9 % effectiveness. I recommend researching its decade's history of safe usage. Watch the universal antidote parts 1 and 2. Every person should have CDS in there preps.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

CapitalKane49p said:


> I'm not a pharmacist, I just play one on a forum.
> 
> Guess I'll wash that tab down with some donkey p*ss too.
> 
> ...


I know I'm a little late to this party but I'm chiming in anyhow.

I know doctors who will write a script for this. Also, America's Frontline Doctors will write a script after they consult with you.

One reason that Ivermectin is slammed so hard is that the patent ran out on it years ago. They can't make any real money on it.

Odd though, isn't it? It seems that after you get all the jabs and boosters, Pfizer is releasing a pill similar to Ivermectin that they say will keep you out of the hospital. Many are calling this Pfizermectin because it closely resembles Ivermectin.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Fools taking medical advice from nuts on the web deserve the misery the incur.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive..it shipped some time ago...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Reviving the thread to inquire...
Did your order ever arrive?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Reviving the thread to inquire...
> Did your order ever arrive?


Yes, it arrived safe and sound  Thanks for asking! It's sitting next to my horse paste Ivermectin


----------

